# Timbermate Woodfiller Review



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

my first choice. still working on colors but all my problems are self inflicted. i like the stuff and it is readily available.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your review.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice review. Glad to know I can leave it set on the shelf and bring it back to life when I need it. Perfect for the occasional user!


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Thanks smitdog,
Evan as a business I don't use it that often and some colors are rarely used. I buy mine at Woodcraft and every time I stop by, I pick a different color. I don't have to worry about it going bad while siting on the shelf. 
Keith


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

It acts just like Wunderfil sold by Rockler. The Rockler product smells ok. I like the water based concept and have zero complaints about how it works.. The Timbermate is about 40% less costly than the Wunderfil. I'll try it!


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review and guidance. When mixing colors to match, does the product change as it dries? What about staining or dyeing after its been applied and dried? Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with the 5 stars. It's the only filler/grain filler I use. I still haven't tried any of the "natural" base as the colored one have always been pretty close to what I needed. When would you use the "natural" vs. one of the color matched ones?


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Dave G,
I wasn't aware of Wunderfil but 40% difference is a big price difference. Speaking of smell, Timbermate smells like a bandage. They add an antiseptic to prevent mold growth.

JCwalleye, 
No, the color does not change as it dries. After it has dried, it takes stain and dye very well. 
Keith


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

sounds like a great product I love the concept of colors, some of the puttys that say they take stain dont. for years ive poured a little water in the plastic tub of wood putty and it would be usable the next day.


----------

